# Weibliche Stars mit starker Behaarung



## Sabine89 (28 Sep. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe nicht gleich gegen Regeln zu verstossen. Bin eine Frau, die aber eben auf Frauen steht und das auch noch auf quasi behaarte Frauen, vom Typ her z.B. Felicitas Woll, die z.B. stark behaarte Arme hat. Falls ihr also Tipps habt für mich, welche Stars ich hier noch finde, die ähnlich dem sind, würde mich freuen, hoffe habe micht nicht geoutet.

VG


----------



## Franky70 (28 Sep. 2009)

Ich wuchs in den 80`ern auf und fand Nenas behaarte Achseln damals irgendwie...cool und auch durchaus sexy.
Sei Willkommen hier, Sabine.
Ich weiss nicht, ob so spezielle Vorlieben hier Anklang finden, aber als Fußfeti fühle ich mich auf dem Forum sehr wohl. 
Mir ist bei Felicitas noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sie übermässig behaart ist.

Hab Spaß hier.


----------



## Sabine89 (29 Sep. 2009)

@ Franky : Vielen Dank.

An alle anderen, irgendwie müde hier, viele Hits aber keine Tipps auf das Post, schade.


----------



## Katzun (29 Sep. 2009)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> @ Franky : Vielen Dank.
> 
> An alle anderen, irgendwie müde hier, viele Hits aber keine Tipps auf das Post, schade.




liegt vielleicht am inhalt

aber jeden seine vorlieben, vielleicht finden sich ja noch welche die sowas auch toll finden.

grüsse,
katzun

p.s. herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## onduras (29 Sep. 2009)

ich persönlich finde soetwas grauslich
aber die schauspielerin in pretty women war bekannt für ihre achselhaare


----------



## Tokko (30 Sep. 2009)

Für solche Bilder musst du dich leider durch die einzelnen Beiträge wühlen. Da hilft dir die Suchfunktion eher wenig. 

Das einzige Bild das ich vor einigen Tagen noch gefunden habe ist dieses.




 ​


----------



## Katzun (30 Sep. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Für solche Bilder musst du dich leider durch die einzelnen Beiträge wühlen. Da hilft dir die Suchfunktion eher wenig.
> 
> Das einzige Bild das ich vor einigen Tagen noch gefunden habe ist dieses.
> 
> ...




das geht ja mal garnicht!!!! sie hat mehr haare an den beinen wie ich!!!!


----------



## Sabine89 (30 Sep. 2009)

Danke euch für eure Antworten und eure Toleranz. Bitte weiter so.


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

also von kati´s oberschenkel bin ich doch etwas, äh, verstört...
aber im intimbereich wird ja heute gnadenlos gemäht, es ist ne schande.
NIEDER MIT DAMENRASIERERN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankWo (14 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Empfehlung*

Hallo, Sabine89,

wirklich helfen werde ich Dir auch nicht können. Auch weiß ich nicht, wie hochgradig Deine INet-Erfahrung bzw bereits getätigten Bemühungen via Suchmaschinen zum Ziel-Thema einzuordnen ist.
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du ledeglich über zeitintensive Suche in Teil-Sach-Gebiets-Foren abschließend zu dem Ergebnis kommen (können) das auch das INet-Angebot gering ist bzw sich das Meisste wiederholt ...,
Wenn Du zB unter Link entfernt den sogenannten Celeb-Bereich abarbeitest, zusätzlich in den empfohlenen Partnerforen zu artverwandten Personen-Sonder-Themen Deine Bemühungen wiederholst, hast Du zum englischsprachigen Bereich alles gemessen am Aufwand Sinnvolle begonnen.
Die gleiche Vorgehensweise ist für den deutschsprachigen Länderraum sinnvoll, ebenso der sogenannte Hispanic/Latino-Bereich (Musik & Film), den asiatischen und afrikanischen sowie Ex-UdSSR-Bereichen dürfte es (Dir) an Bekanntheit der Zielpersonen fehlen.
Auch gibt es Yahoo- & Google - Groups, welche dieser Fan(atismus)-Interessenlage huldigen ...,
... sicher hilft Dir Deine 'Sprach- & Wort-Gewalt' beim zweckdienlichen Einsatz der am ehesten geeigneten Fachbegriffe für die erfolgreiche Suche im gewünschten Zielgebiet ...,

... mit diesen Allgemeinplätzen eines unerfahrenen Mitlesers zum internationalen Celeb-Hirsute-Bereich grüsst Dich

FrankWo


----------



## Fan100 (24 Dez. 2009)

amonamarth, richtig so.

Ich unterstütze Deine Forderung nach NIEDER MIT DAMENRASIEREN!!!


----------



## ba928 (17 Mai 2011)

:thumbup:


Fan100 schrieb:


> amonamarth, richtig so.
> 
> Ich unterstütze Deine Forderung nach NIEDER MIT DAMENRASIEREN!!!


----------



## 976buck (23 Mai 2011)

Hi there, 
bin gerade über Deinen post gestolpert und hätte Dir schon sehr viel früher weiterhelfen können. Anbei mal ein paar Damen, auf die Deine Beschreibung zutreffen sollte:

Erika Christensen
Emma Watson
Denise Richards
Alyssa Milano
Christina Applegate
Ellen Page
Keira Knightley
Laura Harring
Elizabeth Harnois

Erst einmal soviel, bevor die Liste ausartet. Falls Du Lust auf mehr hast, schieb ich gerne noch ein paar Namen nach. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Heiner2 (27 Juli 2011)

Danke für das sexy Bild von der haarigen kati.

Zum Thema: Finde auch behaarte Frauen ganz sexy (aber nur, wenn nicht zu stark behaart), weil der Name noch nicht gefallen ist, werden dich vllt. auch die Bilder von Andrea Sawatzki mit Achselhaaren interessieren.


----------



## Sabine89 (24 Dez. 2011)

Dürft mir gerne wieder schreiben, wenn ihr weitere Tipps habt. 

@ Frank bitte nicht böse sein, hat eben nicht geklappt. 

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Herm007 (15 Jan. 2012)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> @ Franky : Vielen Dank.
> 
> An alle anderen, irgendwie müde hier, viele Hits aber keine Tipps auf das Post, schade.



Hallo!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieses Forum wiederbelebt würde. ich stehe auch auf behaarte Frauen. 

Schöne Grüße

Herm


----------



## MrCap (20 Jan. 2012)

*Bei mir darf eine Frau nur Haare auf dem Kopf haben... und Haare in der Suppe mag ich auch nicht * :kotz:


----------



## cyreander (20 Jan. 2012)

Eine Frau kann Haare haben, wo sie will. Als ich Kind war hatten alle frauen Haare unter den ARmen, zwischen den Beinen etc. Wir reden ja nicht vom Vollbart im Gesicht oder Fell auf den Brüsten...


----------



## cyreander (20 Jan. 2012)

Gib einfach mal "hairy" oben im Suchfeld ein.. et voila..


----------



## hunter2000 (18 Feb. 2012)

Suchen Sie Nach: 

Adriana Altaras
Andrea Ludke (zb. Wiediealtensungen :thumbup
Anett Kruschke (zb. Zum Teufel mit Harbolla)
Anja Franka (zb. robby kalle paul)
Anne Kasprik (zb. Einzugs ins Paradies)
Andrea Sawatzki
Barbara Rudnik (zb. Kopfschuss :thumbup
Bernadette Heerwagen
Bernadette Lafont
Christine Schorn (zb. Eine Sonderbare Liebe)
Corinna Harfouch (zb. Das Mambospiel :thumbup
Daniela Silverio 
Despina Pajanou (Bekenntnisse Des Hochstaplers... ) 
Dominique Laffin (zb. La femme qui pleure)
Elfie Eschke (zb. In Zeiten Wie Diesen)
Franziska Walser
Idil Uener (zb. Das Geheimniss)
Ingrid Caven :thumbup:
Jordis Triebel (zb. Emmas Gluck)
Julie Juristova
Julliette Binoche
Jule Böwe
Kareen Schroeter
Karoline Eichhorn (zb. Der Sandmann :thumbup
Kate Winslet (zb. The Reader)
Katharina Thalbach (zb. die Blechtrommel)
Katja Bienert
Katrin Cartlidge (zb. Career Girls)
Katrin Sass
Laurence Cote (zb. La Bande des... )
Lena Stolze
Lotte Verbeek (zb. Nothing Personal)
Maria Schrader
Maruschka Detmers
Mercedes Echerer
Mareike Carriere
Monika Baumgartner
Nina Hoger (Marleneken)
Paz Vega (zb. Carmen)
Ruth Reinecke
Sandrine Bonnaire
Simone Thomalla
Stefanie Stappenbeck 
Susanne Bormann (zb. Raus aus der Haut)
Tilda Swinton (zb. Orlando)
Tina Aumount
Ulli Maier (zb. In Zeiten Wie Diesen :thumbup

Happy hunting


----------



## Sabine89 (18 Feb. 2012)

Hi, danke fr die lange Liste, aber hier ging es um behaarte Arme nicht um Intimbehaaung, Thema verfehlt,.......


----------



## hunter2000 (26 Feb. 2012)

Schade, Entschuldigung!


----------



## Sabine89 (18 März 2012)

Kei Grund für eineEntschuldigung, es hat ja hier ohnehin niemand etwas bzgl. behaarte Arme bei Frauen zu bieten.


----------



## Lanzlotlink (5 Apr. 2012)

Hi, die fallen mir ein:

Lindze Letherman
Abigail Breslin
Marie Gillain
Susanne Bormann
Brittany Robertson
Cornelia Gröschel
Gabriella Sabatini
Lindsay Lohan
Willa Holland
Alyssa Milano


----------



## gead (11 Sep. 2012)

gute anfrage

grüsse


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2012)

Haare am Kopf sind bei ner Frau ganz in Ordnung, aber mehr muss nicht sein


----------



## koftus89 (27 Sep. 2012)

ich mag hairy.


----------



## BiMutter (8 Okt. 2012)

Ich bin auch bi und stehe auf Haare


----------



## Sabine89 (24 Nov. 2012)

Hallo BiMutter,

dann sollten wir uns mal zusammen tun.


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Collien Fernandes


----------



## bootsmann1 (13 Apr. 2013)

Kati schön behaart.... sieht echt super geil aus..darauf stehe ich


----------



## garkel (15 Mai 2013)

Spontan fällt mir Daniela Hantuchova ein


----------



## Sabine89 (28 Aug. 2013)

Wo soll die denn behaart sein?


----------



## Lanzlotlink (31 Aug. 2013)

Susanne Bormann
Abigail Breslin
Emma Watson


----------



## ansel (4 Sep. 2013)

Spotan fällt mir ein:

Sasha Grey
Emma Roberts
Lily Collins (rasiert sich jetzt aber..)
Candice Swanepoel
Taylor Momsen
Nicole Neal
Miley Cyrus (früher mal )
Lady Gaga
Taylor Swift
Lucy Mecklenburgh
Sarah Hyland
Allesandra Ambrosia
Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Sabine89 (11 Sep. 2013)

Also im Ernst, auf welchen Bilden glaubst Du Behaarung bei Lady Gaga gesehen zu haben?


----------



## tmadaxe (21 Nov. 2013)

amon amarth schrieb:


> also von kati´s oberschenkel bin ich doch etwas, äh, verstört...
> aber im intimbereich wird ja heute gnadenlos gemäht, es ist ne schande.
> NIEDER MIT DAMENRASIERERN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Naja, jeder wie er mag.
Für mich: JEDE FOTZE GEHÖRT BLANK RASIERT!!!


----------



## Karin P (15 Dez. 2013)

Auch ich finde die Mode der Achselrasur schrecklich. Und eine schöne wuchernde Schambehaarung ist doch sehr erregend. Sabine bleib bei Deinen Leisten.


----------



## Karin P (8 Feb. 2014)

Kann Sabine nur beipflichten, haarig ist sexy.


----------



## Sephta (27 Apr. 2014)

Madonna war in den Anfangsjahren sowas von behaart. Achsel + Bär. Toll! Ihre beste Zeit!


----------



## Sabine89 (28 Juli 2015)

Schade dass es eingeschlafen ist - es gibt wohl immer weniger Damen die nicht rasieren oder Haare entfernen, ich sehe es jeden Tag in meiner Klasse, vor allem junge Türkinnen rasieren die Arme aber lassen meist die Behaarung am Oberarm das wirkt unnatürlich. Gibt es eigentlich keine aktuellen Celebs mehr, die ihre behaarten Arme belassen?


----------



## Lanzlotlink (19 Jan. 2016)

:thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:

Abigail Breslin
Alyssa Milano
Carly Schroeder
Cornelia Gröschel
Emma Watson
Keira Knightley
Marie Gillain

Irgendwie stehe ich auf Armhaare!


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

schöne fotos hier


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe nicht gleich gegen Regeln zu verstossen. Bin eine Frau, die aber eben auf Frauen steht und das auch noch auf quasi behaarte Frauen, vom Typ her z.B. Felicitas Woll, die z.B. stark behaarte Arme hat. Falls ihr also Tipps habt für mich, welche Stars ich hier noch finde, die ähnlich dem sind, würde mich freuen, hoffe habe micht nicht geoutet.
> 
> VG


nein ich finds klasse


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich wuchs in den 80`ern auf und fand Nenas behaarte Achseln damals irgendwie...cool und auch durchaus sexy.
> Sei Willkommen hier, Sabine.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob so spezielle Vorlieben hier Anklang finden, aber als Fußfeti fühle ich mich auf dem Forum sehr wohl.
> Mir ist bei Felicitas noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sie übermässig behaart ist.
> ...


ich find die seite toll


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

ich mag auch haare


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

ja nena war kult damals


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Lanzlotlink schrieb:


> :thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:
> 
> Abigail Breslin
> Alyssa Milano
> ...



ich auch total sexy


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe nicht gleich gegen Regeln zu verstossen. Bin eine Frau, die aber eben auf Frauen steht und das auch noch auf quasi behaarte Frauen, vom Typ her z.B. Felicitas Woll, die z.B. stark behaarte Arme hat. Falls ihr also Tipps habt für mich, welche Stars ich hier noch finde, die ähnlich dem sind, würde mich freuen, hoffe habe micht nicht geoutet.
> 
> VG



nein tu triffst voll meinen geschmack


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Lanzlotlink schrieb:


> :thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:
> 
> Abigail Breslin
> Alyssa Milano
> ...



ja ich auch


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe nicht gleich gegen Regeln zu verstossen. Bin eine Frau, die aber eben auf Frauen steht und das auch noch auf quasi behaarte Frauen, vom Typ her z.B. Felicitas Woll, die z.B. stark behaarte Arme hat. Falls ihr also Tipps habt für mich, welche Stars ich hier noch finde, die ähnlich dem sind, würde mich freuen, hoffe habe micht nicht geoutet.
> 
> VG


also silke mathias hatte super achselhaare damals


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe nicht gleich gegen Regeln zu verstossen. Bin eine Frau, die aber eben auf Frauen steht und das auch noch auf quasi behaarte Frauen, vom Typ her z.B. Felicitas Woll, die z.B. stark behaarte Arme hat. Falls ihr also Tipps habt für mich, welche Stars ich hier noch finde, die ähnlich dem sind, würde mich freuen, hoffe habe micht nicht geoutet.
> 
> VG



salome kammer die 2 heimat und silke mathias in polizeiruf110


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> @ Franky : Vielen Dank.
> 
> An alle anderen, irgendwie müde hier, viele Hits aber keine Tipps auf das Post, schade.



ach das macht doch nix


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Tokko schrieb:


> Für solche Bilder musst du dich leider durch die einzelnen Beiträge wühlen. Da hilft dir die Suchfunktion eher wenig.
> 
> Das einzige Bild das ich vor einigen Tagen noch gefunden habe ist dieses.
> 
> ...



super foto


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Dürft mir gerne wieder schreiben, wenn ihr weitere Tipps habt.
> 
> @ Frank bitte nicht böse sein, hat eben nicht geklappt.
> 
> Gruß Sabine



franziska grasshoff lindenstrasse


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

hunter2000 schrieb:


> Suchen Sie Nach:
> 
> Adriana Altaras
> Andrea Ludke (zb. Wiediealtensungen :thumbup
> ...



toll danke für die tipps


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Sabine89 schrieb:


> Hi, danke fr die lange Liste, aber hier ging es um behaarte Arme nicht um Intimbehaaung, Thema verfehlt,.......



ja behaarte arme find ich schön


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Lanzlotlink schrieb:


> :thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:
> 
> Abigail Breslin
> Alyssa Milano
> ...



ich mag auch armhaare


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Lanzlotlink schrieb:


> :thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:
> 
> Abigail Breslin
> Alyssa Milano
> ...



ja ich auch


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Lanzlotlink schrieb:


> :thx: Da fallen mir noch ein:
> 
> Abigail Breslin
> Alyssa Milano
> ...



heike drechsler hatte geile achselhaare


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich wuchs in den 80`ern auf und fand Nenas behaarte Achseln damals irgendwie...cool und auch durchaus sexy.
> Sei Willkommen hier, Sabine.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob so spezielle Vorlieben hier Anklang finden, aber als Fußfeti fühle ich mich auf dem Forum sehr wohl.
> Mir ist bei Felicitas noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sie übermässig behaart ist.
> ...



ja denk nur mal an heike drechsler


----------



## haryfan2000 (18 Mai 2016)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich wuchs in den 80`ern auf und fand Nenas behaarte Achseln damals irgendwie...cool und auch durchaus sexy.
> Sei Willkommen hier, Sabine.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob so spezielle Vorlieben hier Anklang finden, aber als Fußfeti fühle ich mich auf dem Forum sehr wohl.
> Mir ist bei Felicitas noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sie übermässig behaart ist.
> ...



stimmt nena war cool


----------



## anthonysabini (23 März 2018)

schau mal nach:
Sabine Lisicki
Elena Garcia Gerlach
Janina Uhse

und natürlich die bereits erwähnten:
Keira Knightley
Emma Watson
Emma Roberts


P.S.: bei wem davon findet ihr am erotischsten?


----------



## hirnknall (13 Apr. 2018)

Also ich finde Frauen, die unterhalb ihres Kopfes der Natur keine Schranken auferlegen genauso erotisch wie Frauen, die völlig blank sind. Ich finde es nur schade, dass es heutzutage keine Alternative mehr gibt und dass das Schönheitsideal einer Frau sowohl von der Porno Industrie als auch von den Herstellern von Haarentfernungsmitteln bestimmt wird :angry:


----------



## anthonysabini (4 Mai 2018)

palina rojinski
nazan eckes
mareile höppner


----------



## Hairlover (24 Juni 2018)

Ich glaube, inzwischen haben sich auch Felicitas Woll und Alyssa Milano die Arme rasiert


----------



## Hairlover (24 Juni 2018)

Und Nora Tschirner auch


----------



## Lanzlotlink (24 Aug. 2018)

Another beautiful woman with hairy arms:

VITA SIDORKINA :WOW:

https://www.theplace2.ru/photos/Vita-Sidorkina-md5901/pic-821673.html


----------



## anthonysabini (7 Aug. 2019)

Also janina uhse hat toll behaarte arme.
Penelope cruz hat tolle achsel stoppel zum teil. 
Ebenso cobie smulders


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Geschmackssache halt


----------



## anthonysabini (25 Juli 2022)

Absolut


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Katzun schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht am inhalt
> 
> aber jeden seine vorlieben, vielleicht finden sich ja noch welche die sowas auch toll finden.
> 
> ...


ja ja die gibt es


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

cyreander schrieb:


> Eine Frau kann Haare haben, wo sie will. Als ich Kind war hatten alle frauen Haare unter den ARmen, zwischen den Beinen etc. Wir reden ja nicht vom Vollbart im Gesicht oder Fell auf den Brüsten...


super super besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## talking22 (24 Dez. 2022)

Gibt es zu diesem Thema auch mehr als 20

deutsche Schauspielerinnen?

Aus den DEFA Produktionen

1970 -1989?

In allen Polizeiruf Folgen.


----------



## haller (1 Jan. 2023)

Katharina Witt


----------

